

SVG Workflow for Designers - rodriguezcommaj
http://danielmall.com/articles/svg-workflow-for-designers/

======
jianshen
Tangentially, are there any open source alternatives that mimic the "Save for
web" functionality of the Adobe products?

I feel like this black box functionality has made Adobe products almost
mandatory for web designers and I'd like to see innovation in this area.

I'd love to see a tool that better takes into account color space issues with
varying monitors (PC vs Mac) right from the start.

------
nmcfarl
This is a horrible, convoluted workflow - with good reasons for being that
way. Like many I’ve seen graphic designers engage in.

Their tools suck, badly, and are just letting them down. I know the difficulty
of replacing those tools is high - but man it needs to be done.

------
PixelCut
Our drawing app WebCode
([http://www.webcodeapp.com](http://www.webcodeapp.com)) instantly generates
nice and readable SVG code from your drawings. It also outputs JavaScript
HTML5 Canvas code and HTML+CSS code.

------
josephlord
Does anyone know a good tool to go from an SVG to all the app icon sizes? I
found a couple of non vector tools in that space but nothing for when you can
start with the SVG.

~~~
boothead
Do you mean automatically? Inkscape can certainly save an svg to different
sized outputs. Perhaps there's a plugin for this use case (Inkscape is
scriptable with python)

~~~
josephlord
I do use Inkscape although I find it a bit clumsy particularly in output. May
look at scripting it one day. I will have a look for plugins.

I was also disappointed that the latest version isn't built for OS X and while
there are instructions to build it without using X they didn't work first time
and I didn't have all day to hack on it.

